# Can you use a power washer during a hosepipe ban?



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't see them mentioned in the 'rules' our local paper has published?

Discuss.....


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

wouldent think so,as the pipe on your power washer is a hose.


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

ive heard you can as a pressure washer uses less water, ive also heard that you can use a hosepipe to fill up a watering can.
will go of and check


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

yes,you can use watering cans.wonder if i could rig up a watering can with a hidden hose inside,and write turbo can on the outside,so the old git next door wont report me


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Already been discussed - you can use a pressure washer to clean the patio but not your car and it has nothing to do with how much water it uses :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=174542

Steve O.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorted, i'll park on the patio then....


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder would using a pressure washer from a water butt you filled up a day or two before the ban be acceptable? Technically there would be no hosepipe feed involved during the ban...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that would be fine....

as said in the other thread, just park on your patio, and leave your funiture on the grass


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I had an indoor wash bay... although I don't have a hosepipe ban either, roll on saturday. Got my new nilfisk sat next to me at work, can't wait to try it out  

Oh and I bet sales of ONR are gonna hit the roof soon!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

When we had the draught order in the south, you could use your hose to wash pets or windows. So if you have a cat or dog, put them on the bonnet or roof.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

If you had a water butt or similar would a normal pressure washer be able to pull the water out at enough of a rate to work correctly? Or does it need the push of the mains supply to get what it needs?


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> If you had a water butt or similar would a normal pressure washer be able to pull the water out at enough of a rate to work correctly? Or does it need the push of the mains supply to get what it needs?


Certain makes of PW will mate, a Kranzle for example will draw its own water. Alternatively B&Q sell small water pumps which, if they were sat in the water source would draw enough to feed your pressure washer (or should do anyway) - think you can pick one up for about £20.


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

thats the solution then.i have two cats,just need some velcro to stop them jumping off and im sorted


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty certain the last one we had in the south east had loads of stupid loop holes, being a mobile valeter though means bans are good for business as the ban dont apply to me and i can carry on working using as much as i like


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in the northwest and wondering will it affect me being a mobile valeter with a water thank in the van?

VA03LET - have sent you a PM


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

replied

dont panic bout it, when we had the last ban that went on for ages i was getting through around 1500 ltrs a day out of my 2 vans, never had a issue,


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

VA03LET said:


> replied
> 
> dont panic bout it, when we had the last ban that went on for ages i was getting through around 1500 ltrs a day out of my 2 vans, never had a issue,


were you tapping that out of a council stank?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn hosepipe ban....where did all that effing flood water go to FFS!!!!

Last year too much water, this year not enough!!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

> The ban will restrict the use of hosepipes or sprinklers for watering private gardens and washing private cars


from the United Utilities website


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

David said:


> were you tapping that out of a council stank?


nope, hosepipe at my dads house


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

*The ban will restrict the use of hosepipes or sprinklers for watering private gardens and washing private cars *



Finerdetails said:


> from the United Utilities website


Have you got a link?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

VA03LET said:


> nope, hosepipe at my dads house


you must have twin rear axel vans to carry that sort of weight, 750kg of water slapping about can't be safe surely, unless you are using 3 or 4x 250litre baffled tanks :doublesho


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

m0bov said:


> When we had the draught order in the south, you could use your hose to wash pets or windows. So if you have a cat or dog, put them on the bonnet or roof.


Tie the cat to the end of the hose and kill 2 birds with one stone.
Might work better that a wookie?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

glymauto said:


> *The ban will restrict the use of hosepipes or sprinklers for watering private gardens and washing private cars *
> 
> Have you got a link?


http://www.unitedutilities.com/Hosepipeban.htm

Steve O.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

my water butts empty just cleaned it out and iam filling it up now with fresh water to wash the cars with :thumb:


----------

